# Acceptable number of cents off?



## moosic

Hi, usually how many cents off a note would you consider “excellent”, “good”, “acceptable”, and “out of tune”? And would intonation matter more for etudes, or showy pieces, etc..


----------



## vsm

I think less than 25 cents could still work (under a quarter of a semi-tone, or 1/8 of a tone), but of course, that depends by personal taste! Personally, more than 15 and I get upset if that's inside a chord, but I am a pro-violinist, so... I have trained hear!


----------



## millionrainbows

Four cents.....


----------

